# earliest bfp??



## mumto1andttc

hey guys.....just out of interest.....

Whats the earliest you have got a :bfp: ?? and what test gave you this?? 

thanks 
xxx


----------



## mumto1andttc

anyone???


----------



## Heidi

This will be good to know


----------



## lou1979

10dpo for me and that was with a sainsburys test


----------



## ellie

hey there, I got a BFP at 12 dpo with a FRER, had got BFN's up to then with internet cheapy dip strips. hope that helps :)


----------



## mumto1andttc

thanks guys....10dpo is early :) im 6dpo just wondering how early i could get a BFP.....got FRER aswell and CB! 

xxxx


----------



## sunshine83

I got one at 7 DPO!!! CD21! with superdrugs own brand x


----------



## mumto1andttc

my goodess thats early :) 
xxx


----------



## pixiepower

have to back up sunshine here, i got a bfp today on a superdrug test and i should be 7 dpo. i have a sneaky feeling i oved early though according to OPKs so i could be 9 dpo. but yeah superdrug tests are fab. be really careful testing early though as i am gonna panic till af due date as i have had two chemicals, finding it hard to really believe it even with two bfps in front of me now:happydance:


----------



## boylovesgirl

Hi, I got mine at 8dpo on a FRER. Hope this helps. :dust: to you


----------



## maka888

i got my first bfp on 8dpo on rite aid brand... 10 dpo confirmed with frer digital!


----------



## Rebaby

Oh wow, these are some early :bfp:'s!! I didn't test until 14DPO using FMU and got my :bfp: on a cheapie 25miu test from the chemist, i think it was called "trueline"

Good luck! :happydance:


----------



## jennifer34rn

10 dpo on a frer


----------



## Sinead

13 dpo, which was the day AF was due and I only have a 13 day LP


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Congratulations!


----------



## moomoo

9dpo in the evening with internet cheapy...i reckon i would have got a line at 8dpo in the morn too if i had tried

xx


----------



## Charliemarina

i got 2 bfp for 2 pregnancys at 9dpo with superdrug own brand they bloody brilliant x x x


----------



## linzyloo22

16 days for me with ACON Early Detection Ultra. :happydance:


----------



## zacandgwen

8dpo on a IC and dollar store which was really faint so we backed it up with an Answer and that gave us a clear line!


----------



## caitlenc

10 dpo with an FRER...


----------



## bklove

Guys, what does FRER mean?


----------



## Mrs G

First response early result, they are the ones you can supposedly use up to 6 days before af.


----------



## MrsChamberlin

I just got my :bfp: today, I am 8 DPO and it was with a dollar store cheapy test! :D


----------



## pixiepower

aaww congrats Mrs Chamberlin, another December baby:happydance:


----------



## tinybutterfly

last year i got one at 6/7dpo, very faint though
sadly it didn't stick


----------



## hopedance

7dpo with an IC gave a VERY pale line, then a clear 2nd line on FRER at 10dpo (FMU), then got 1-2 on a digi later that same day.


----------



## dan-o

A FRER at 8dpo gave a faint line, by 9 it was clear & 10 i had BFP on a digi :D

Good luck!! xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Right, i had some off ebay, just cheap 1's, 7dpo i got a line looked like an evap line, yes it was after the time you look, it may have been once it dried.
8dpo i did the same, got what looked like an evap. 
9dpo i tried a clearblue digi 'not pregnant'
11dpo i tried a first respone, faint line. 12dpo i tried asda own brand, pack of 2, faint line, 13dpo other asda brand still faint line :) i'll be 4 weeks on friday.


----------



## sleepinbeauty

7 dpo??? wow, ladies--I'm impressed!


----------



## rai

bumpity bump.... :)


----------



## Worrisome

I got a bfp at 8dpo with a 25miu cheapie from home bargains, but I did post on here about getting faint lines 6 and 7dpo :wacko:


----------



## rai

Worrisome said:


> I got a bfp at 8dpo with a 25miu cheapie from home bargains, but I did post on here about getting faint lines 6 and 7dpo :wacko:

faint lines @6-7dpo, wow. Was the pos at 8dpo strong?

I'm off to check the old posts. I'm hoping you posted some pics... :plane:


----------



## Worrisome

Hi Hun, no unfortunately, I couldnt, there is post saying I am so frustrated lol. I took piccies on mums phone but she had lost the pc wire :dohh:

I then took about 4 tests, there are piccies as she bought me a card reader, with positives at 8dpo.

The lines I was getting early on, looked like shadow, couldnt see any colour, so wouldnt have classed them as bfp, but they showed before time limit.
They were 10miu from the ic, the ultra early ones, the ones I tested with where Tescos own, 25miu, homebargains x 3 25miu, so no think it is possible for me to have gotten something with a 10miu.

I also got a digi bfp at 9dpo


----------



## Lorts

sunshine83 said:


> I got one at 7 DPO!!! CD21! with superdrugs own brand x

I have sensitive ICs and got a BFN this morning at 9dpo. 

Can I ask if the Superdrug test was one that you pee on or a dip stick??


----------



## cleckner04

9 DPO on an IC! :)


----------



## wifenmom

9dpo on FRER this morning if my tests continue to get darker and the bean sticks!!


----------



## SamsMommy

Bumpity bump :)


----------



## CamoQueen

The evening of 7 DPO I got a faint, faint positive on an IC. Confirmed with a digital at 8 DPO. Yay!


----------



## JulianasMommy

8 dpo faint but there positive FRER,
9dpo positive FRER and digital and answer...lol


----------



## Jasiellover

How exciting :) Congrats to all the ladies


----------



## daisy74

I wanted to read lol
I am 9 dpo and had a BFN this am and this evening so hoping the next few days bring me better luck
WOW some early BFP'S out there!!
Congrats to all you ladies who have gotten your BFP
*~**~*~*~*~*~* BABY DUST ~***~***~*~*~*~* TO ALL WHO ARE WAITING...


----------

